# Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge



## YZ 343

Sound like a tough one. Thinking about giving it a shot. Who's done it? Wecome feedback.


----------



## Sworker

Wow all of their routes sound like they are crushers! I would say if your doing the full century or the doube metric you should be training hard now!!

I haven't done it, but thanks for pointing out. I am signed up to do the Sequoia and Death Ride so their 100 seems like a good one. The double metric is too much, I will do that much once a year at the death ride.


----------



## itsjon

I've done the metric a couple of times, it's got a couple of tough climbs with the toughest being Jamison Creek Rd. It's 3 miles long with 1,500 ft of elevation gain. There are a couple hairpin turns with grade over 20%. Last year it was near the end of the ride, other years in the middle.

Not doing it this year, but it's worth riding. Good luck

heres my last year result to give you an idea: Bike Ride Profile | Santa Cruz Mountains Metric Challenge near Scotts Valley | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## ericm979

I've done it a number of times although not in the last few years. It's fun and well run. Sometimes it can be pretty cold near the coast. 

The climbs are shorter and steeper than the Death Ride.


----------



## ratpick

I've done SCMC twice - the 100 mi in 2010 and then the 200K last year.. both were fantastic rides.

The roads down there are special - the condition mostly poor and usually quite steep and challenging. But for the most part, very light in car traffic and heavy in redwoods and great views which makes for a fantastic ride.

There is nothing like suffering up Jamison Creek Rd with hoards of others, pretending to "race" the clock.

Last year's new 200K ride was particularly excellent....






They use "spurs" to add the extra 20 miles, it takes a bit of mental strength to commit to doing the whole 200K since it's easy to skip a loop or two and get to the finish faster. 

The ride is quite well supported - my only gripe last year was lack of food in the last half of the ride which I would have prepared for by filling my pockets had I known. We stopped at the Summit Store for a refill and refuel.

It's one of my favorite rides and barring conflicts I cannot resolve, I'm planning on riding it every year.


----------



## PoorCyclist

I am interested but worry the weather is too hot at that time of the year, are the climbs mostly shaded?


----------



## ericm979

They are. 

I think of the 5 or 6 times I've done it, it's been kinda hot only twice (but nothing like the Death Ride). It's been cold a few times too. 

The climb up Zayante can get warm because there's usually a tail wind going the same speed you're going.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I was going to school in Santa Cruz when I got my first nice road bike. One of these days, I'll have to do this.


----------



## poff

I've done it in the past and loved it. Too bad it interferes with my Euro trip.


----------



## Dr_John

Thinking about doing it.


----------



## ratpick

Dr_John said:


> Thinking about doing it.


I'd love to ride it with you.. I'll have to train up a bit to keep your pace, of course


----------



## YZ 343

I'd love to ride it with you.. I'll have to train up a bit to keep your pace, of course 

Havn't you done about 3000 miles already this year? What do you consider training?
How about a 40+ RBR team? Work together untill Jamison Creek and then every man for themselves. Hopefully the SAG wagon will be waiting at the top.


----------



## ukbloke

YZ 343 said:


> How about a 40+ RBR team? Work together untill Jamison Creek and then every man for themselves. Hopefully the SAG wagon will be waiting at the top.


Is that 40+ riders, or 40+ years of age?


----------



## YZ 343

40 years of age. I remember some of you guys from the super bowl ride. I'm pretty sure ratpick, Dr. john and you are in your 40's and damn fit. I'm in pretty good shape, and a decent climber, but it would be tough to hang with you guys.


----------



## Dr_John

> I remember some of you guys from the super bowl ride. I'm pretty sure ratpick, Dr. john and you are in your 40's and damn fit.


 I wish I was in my 40's.  But sure, I'm up for any group-type effort.



> I'd love to ride it with you.. I'll have to train up a bit to keep your pace, of course


. No, it's the other way around. But to test myself a bit I headed into the Santa Cruz mountains Sunday, for only my second time. My first being with you and ukbloke. I felt surprisingly good. All the long rides are really helping. So now back to climbing... Jamison (which I descended, like last time), looks like real torture.


----------



## ratpick

YZ 343 said:


> I'd love to ride it with you.. I'll have to train up a bit to keep your pace, of course
> 
> Havn't you done about 3000 miles already this year? What do you consider training?
> How about a 40+ RBR team? Work together untill Jamison Creek and then every man for themselves. Hopefully the SAG wagon will be waiting at the top.


Oh no.. only 1,654 mi this year (Strava numbers).. I'm way, way behind.

If there's a group that would like to ride, I'm in. I'd like to do the full 200K again (maximum pain


----------



## CHL

The SMC is a great ride. It's very well organized and has a lot support. There is always a pit stop exactly where you need it. Rode the 100 Miles route last year, which went up Mt. Charlie, Jameson Creek and Zayante Road. You'll have a good mix of short steep climbs along with long mellow ones. With the exception of Upper Zayante, nearly all the climbs were covered. While the ride promotes the climbs, it does have many fast and very enjoyable descents. Going down into Big Basing from 236/Hwy9 is one of my favorite descents. The gentle twists allow you to maintain your speed down the hill. Riding down San Jose Road, a tall fellow could probably push into the 40mphs.

Given the distance and the hefty elevation (10-11K Feet), you need to train for this ride. Unless you're a mountain goat, a 27-29T at the back will help a lot. Your legs will beg you to stop at the end but you'll be happy to complete a very "challenging" ride.


----------



## rho

I would like to do the shorter version this year, but not totally sure of my fitness atm. That and havin enough time and all of that as well.


----------



## ratpick

Dr_John said:


> I wish I was in my 40's.  But sure, I'm up for any group-type effort.
> 
> . No, it's the other way around. But to test myself a bit I headed into the Santa Cruz mountains Sunday, for only my second time. My first being with you and ukbloke. I felt surprisingly good. All the long rides are really helping. So now back to climbing... Jamison (which I descended, like last time), looks like real torture.


I'm also in for a group ride! Doesn't have to be all out full-speed - this ride is actually fun if you save the hard efforts for specific spots like Jamison.

I'd really like to do the 200K again, if I can convince anyone to go with me


----------



## Dr_John

I'm in. Let's do the 200k...If I'm going to drive to Santa Cruz for a bike ride, I want to get my money's worth.


----------



## ratpick

Dr_John said:


> I'm in. Let's do the 200k...If I'm going to drive to Santa Cruz for a bike ride, I want to get my money's worth.


Awesome! You will 

I'm registered!


----------



## HamHocks4Legs

I've never signed up for the ride but i've used the turn sheet with friends and went out and done it. it's an annual event for us.
GREAT ride. lots of challenging hills. often HOT out.
and Jameson is a trip.

a word to the wise, if you get lost and end up on a dirt road. Just turn around. don't assume that the race directors are sadists and keep riding for 6 miles like i did


----------



## Skimmy

*double metrics, consecutive weekends*

Santa Cruz Mountain Challenge 7/28 then Mt Shasta Summit Century 8/5. Registered!


----------



## ratpick

Skimmy said:


> Santa Cruz Mountain Challenge 7/28 then Mt Shasta Summit Century 8/5. Registered!


Me too.. see you there!


----------



## YZ 343

My mothers's 75th birthday party has been moved to 7/28. I'm out. 
Looking forward to ride reports. 
Be safe out there everyone!


----------



## Bostic

I'm in for 125 miles and 17,000'. I did the 100 mile ride in 2008 and remember the water stop on Zayante was just about out so I'm planning on wearing a 50oz camelbak to supplement two bottles.


----------



## PoorCyclist

Are you guys driving there saturday morning?


----------



## ratpick

Bostic said:


> I'm in for 125 miles and 17,000'. I did the 100 mile ride in 2008 and remember the water stop on Zayante was just about out so I'm planning on wearing a 50oz camelbak to supplement two bottles.


^^^ yes - also out of food when we got there on the 200K last year. Stock up.

Edit: actually, just went over the route and noticed a new stop on Summit after Zayante. Hope this fixes it, although it could still be understocked.


----------



## ericm979

yea, the start isn't that far for me.

what time are you guys starting the 200k?


----------



## Bostic

How cold has it been around 6:30-7:30 in the mornings in Scott's Valley and up Mt. Charlie, Skyline etc? I'd like to keep amount of stuff to a minimum, vest, arm warmers, etc. On the Sequoia double metric I never put them on and they stayed in the jersey pocket all day. I've been checking wundermap for various radar readings but for me 53 to 55 degrees along Skyline feels colder than along Foothill when I'm commuting in the morning.


----------



## robwh9

I bought a Garmin 500 on Monday, and I want to try it out. So I signed up for the Everest Challenge. Good Lord, what have I done???


----------



## ratpick

robwh9 said:


> I bought a Garmin 500 on Monday, and I want to try it out. So I signed up for the Everest Challenge. Good Lord, what have I done???


These things have a break-in period, you know.. no climbing more than 5% for the first 100 miles and do lots of rollers to prevent them being on the same grade all the time. 

Have fun.. do a report.. I want to do this next year


----------



## robwh9

ratpick said:


> These things have a break-in period, you know.. no climbing more than 5% for the first 100 miles and do lots of rollers to prevent them being on the same grade all the time.
> 
> Have fun.. do a report.. I want to do this next year


I did it 9 years ago--well, 5/6 of it.

Did you know that north San Jose is 50 ft below sea level?


----------



## ukbloke

robwh9 said:


> Did you know that north San Jose is 50 ft below sea level?


That explains the flood insurance. My wife volunteered in the great north San Jose flood in the late nineties.


----------



## ericm979

Its often foggy in the mornings over there. It's usually a little warmer at elevation.


----------



## Skimmy

robwh9 said:


> I bought a Garmin 500 on Monday, and I want to try it out. So I signed up for the Everest Challenge. Good Lord, what have I done???


Just curious: how did you sign up?

Looking at 

Everest Challenge Stage Race

the red "Register On-Line" link on the upper left takes me to the BikeReg page for the 2011 event and the notice "Online Registration is closed".


----------



## ericm979

Skimmy said:


> Just curious: how did you sign up?


EC registration: https://www.bikereg.com/Net/14424

2012 flier: http://ncnca.org/sites/default/files/03/06/2012 - 7:54pm/894 Everest Challenge SR OKED.pdf


----------



## robwh9

ukbloke said:


> That explains the flood insurance. My wife volunteered in the great north San Jose flood in the late nineties.


Yeah, strange how the Guadalupe River flows uphill to the bay. Must be one of those "Mystery Spot" things.


----------



## ratpick

ericm979 said:


> yea, the start isn't that far for me.
> 
> what time are you guys starting the 200k?


Planning to start as close to 6:30am as I can.. hopefully hit the later rest stops before all the food/water runs out


----------



## PoorCyclist

I blame the poor economy, but it seems like "challenge" century rides are no longer based on just finishing the ride but you have to be at all the rest stops real quick or else you have no food and water given to you.


----------



## Dr_John

Well, this is certainly a bummer. I'm having problems walking due to serious foot pain (appt. next week), so riding a bike for 200K just seems like a bad idea. I registered long ago, so I'll show up and give it a shot. Going to try a make it there by 6:30. Should be able to do at least 20 miles (managed one commute this week - 15 miles each way). Anything longer I'll have to stop frequently to give the foot a rest. If/when I bail, I should just SAG you all and make sure you've got food and water.


----------



## xls

I'll be doing the 100m tomorrow. I went up Jamison Creek for the first time last weekend - it was challenging! See you on the ride, look for a noob on a shiny white Cervelo wearing a Bikemonkey jersey. :thumbsup:

Edit: Oh, Dr John, bummer about the foot. Hopefully nothing too serious that takes a long time to heal. Just take it easy, put up a chair on Jamison ans sit down with a cooler full of beer and heckle everybody.


----------



## ratpick

Hope you all had a good ride yesterday!

I did the 200K (actually 129 mi) and was very impressed with the course improvements from the previous year's 200K. They made a lot of sense and made the ride much more enjoyable.

I started out strong, trying to hold myself back but failing miserably. Last year I had taken knee warmers and a wind jacket which went straight into my pocket at the top of Mountain Charlie Rd, so despite similar weather conditions at the start this year, I left these behind and never regretted it.

Weather was perfect all day - I was only really hot on Jamison Creek. Well, Zayante too but less so than normal.

I rode the first 40 miles solo, feeling strong and passing a lot of other 200K riders. I was impressed that so many were attempting the 200K this year - it seemed like a ghosttown out on the spurs last year but there was a good stream this year. Although as I passed folks, they often exclaimed, "oh a human!" - little did they know they had plenty of company if they sped up or slowed down!

Knowing these roads I started with lower tire pressure than normal - 100 rear, 95 front - and had a much smoother ride. Having said that, the roads generally seemed in better than usual condition, perhaps because the ToC came through these parts this year.

In Boulder Creek, I came up on a Dutch rider, Dennis, who was a full-on extravert and clearly not enjoying the solitude! So we hooked up and rode the rest of the ride together. Funny dude - really enjoyed his company! He is a pilot for United Airlines so had a million stories of riding his bike around the world.

The Jamison Creek TT went well - still can't reproduce the effort when ElHombre pushed me up there 2 years ago but came only about 45 seconds off that pace this year.

When we got to Felton Empire Grade, I had predetermined to have a go at the downhill KOM, provided there weren't too many other riders around at the time. So coming up Ice Cream Grade, I hammered it and took off. I had to pass two cars on the way down but only slowing a bit and had a ton of steam left for the "flat" section at the bottom. I was sure I would set a new PR and improve my 10th place on Strava. Sadly, Strava failed to match the segment  I created a new one to compare and sure enough I have a new PR (waiting for Strava to finish filling out the leaderboard). Oh the horror!

I took Dennis on a slight off-course detour to ride through the Felton covered bridge - I can't pass through Felton and not do that - so cool, especially if there are musicians or dancers in there, as their often are.

Zayante was hot but the advantage of riding with a chatterbox like Dennis was that the climbs passed by very quickly. The new rest stop at the top of Summit, after Zayante, was very welcome although I probably should have eaten more. I had it in my head that it was nearly all downhill from here and ran out of energy on the final climb.

We were passed by a rider (not doing SCMC) on Summit so I jumped on his wheel for a tow. He was pushing hard on the downhills and easing up on the climbs so I was eagerly awaiting sucking his wheel on the San Jose-Soquel descent. Sadly, he dropped off at the Summit Store (if I was solo, I would have stopped for Gizdich pie and an espresso shot myself) so I took the pull down San Jose Soquel Road. I couldn't manage the steam-engine performance that Zen Turtle gave here last year and pretty much exhausted my reserves fighting the headwind.

When Dennis and another rider we fell in with on Laurel Glen decided to race each other up the final climb, I bid them farewell and continued at my tired but sane pace  Unexpectedly, they waited for me at the top!

I didn't see many riders I knew out there, although there were quite a few riding. I had my RoadBikeReview gear on.

Great ride - if you like climbing but have never done this ride, you must sign up - it's so full of awesome!


----------



## xls

I fully agree with ratpick on all accounts (except for all the stuff about KOM, etc. ). This event was great! I've only done three organized road events so far and this definitely my favorite. I did the 100m. Great support from the organizer and I met some nice new folks during the ride. I spent about the first half of the ride with a fellow I met just last weekend. After the Felton Empire descent (woo!) we decided to go at different speeds and I ended up riding on my own for a while. 
Favorite moments of the ride were:
1) Mountain Charlie + skyline climb
2) Felton Empire Grade descent
3) Seeing the rest stop after Zayante climb (really needed a break - too hot for my taste)
4) Chatting with Steve from Los Gatos to take my mind off the last 10 miles or so and then arriving in Scotts Valley. 

I'm hoping I can improve enough by next year to commit to the 200k. 

Edit: 200k ~= 120m, 120k is something else.


----------



## Bostic

I did the 200k as well for my long ride prep for next weekends Mt. Tam double century. I had my vest for the initial climb up Mt. Charlie as I was feeling pretty cold after standing in the reg line. For whatever reason my initials were part of the busy line whereas all the other initials groups were void of people.

I kept it at a pace where I would not burn out early and tried to keep rest stops to an absolute minimum. I forgot my Halo headband which was irksome so I had to fold up my Craft beanie and wear that all day. 

Early on I saw Ben, a very strong rider. We chatted a bit before he pulled on ahead and I more or less rode the rest of the ride by myself. 

China Grade I was by myself but Jamison there were plenty of other riders. One guy looked to be in a 42x21 or something and had a cadence of about 11. Felt really bad for him. I heard at least two unsuccessful unclip topple overs but didn't want to turn and look as we were all suffering and tacking the road at that point. 

Lunch was only long enough to eat some shreds of turkey and a few tomatoes and potatoes. I downed a non-diet Pepsi as well which was refreshing. 

I got stung by something on the Empire Grade descent to Smith Grade which soured me. The last time I got stung was also on this ride four years ago. It throbbed the bulk of the next spur until the Felton Empire descent. 

I'm very familiar with Zayante as it's always at the return end of a long ride. It was hot but not unbearable so per usual I kept a steady pace up it. The next rest stop had the best food out of them all. White Chocolate Macadamia Nut cookies and Hansens soda with cane sugar. 

The last 25 miles I upped the pace and only saw two other riders at the last water stop. The rear shifting at this point started to not index properly (..red cassette and open glide, bah!) so I did a lot more mashing than I normally do so late in a ride. I knew right near the end there was one last wth type steeper grade so when I got to it it was charge for the school time. 

http://app.strava.com/rides/15186855


----------



## ericm979

I had a terrible ride. After lunch my stomach hurt so I didn't eat for the next three hours and went pretty slow. I got to the tree farm stop and had a Coke, which I hardly ever drink, and that seemed to help for a while. But the last part was a real slog. My stomach was ok afterwards and I had a burrito but then after I got home I got sick. Spent yesterday riding the couch and I'm staying home from work today. I finally ate some real food this morning.

Bostic, I'm sorry I didn't see you on the road. Ratpick I kept seeing someone with RBR kit at the stops, that must have been you.

I liked how they marked the course and took the time to mark out road hazards.


----------



## Bostic

They uploaded a bunch of pictures. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/103662...AINCHALLENGERIDE?authkey=Gv1sRgCPG85ciVzeLxMQ

Photo 29 is me on my Volagi.


----------



## xls

Holy [email protected], #79. I look like uh, ... well, otherwise it's a great photo! 

Thanks for posting the link Bostic. Love the Volagi!  And good luck at the Mt Tam double next weekend. A friend from work is also doing it.


----------



## ratpick

#155 at the start of Jamison Creek Rd with Dutch Dennis - I don't even remember the photographer 

Oh.. and #161 got us both too


----------



## holyshmokes

I'm very much out of shape to do this


----------



## ratpick

holyshmokes said:


> I'm very much out of shape to do this


Meh.. you have a year to train now


----------

